# Is it me or is Lowe's Lumber better than HD



## silver8ack (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm building a DVD shelf for my first 'fine' woodworking/router project. I'll be using dados for the shelves...going to try stopped dados. Im going to do a Roman Ogee for the top and bottom, round off all the edges, and rabbet the back for plywood.

Anyway...I'm just using #2 Pine boards. I'll be painting this, and I don't want to spend extra money on wood, cuz there is a chance that I will screw it up royally  I went to Home Depot, and the boards there are just hideous. Knotty...busted up, warped like it came out of a horror movie. The boards at Lowes look like beautiful Cherry wood compared to the HD ones. 

Is this common or did I just hit HD on a bad day?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

From most of my experiences with HD and Lowe's, I think it is common.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've quit going to either for other than construction lumber but use to. It seemed the quality of their inventory changed every couple of years, often swapping places. I often wondered if it had something to do with who was the general manager since I've known both to do super-priced clearances on the junk-wood (junk atr full price, OK if priced right). I've had very little business in retail (many years ago) but it seemed like differnt managers had different attitudes on inventory. Some liked to "clean house" and upgrade the quality of inventory while others seemed to be "along for the ride" or at least not focused on old/poor inventory.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I am hoping to stop going to either. I found out how much they mark up from rough sawn lumber. It makes me feel like a good planer would very quickly pay for itself.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Right those two stores and Menards are my choices that I know off. HD seems better and cheaper than Lowes or Menards here.

There is also a Scheers, but there you just order the stuff, not get to go pick it out and I don't like that idea.

When I moved back here in 1993 there were still at least 2 local lumber mills and I am not sure how often the 3rd one was actually up and running as it seemed like every few years it would be active and then inactive for a few more. Had to drive by that one every day as there was no other way to get home back then. After Scheers moved in both of those places seemed to disappear and then Home Depot came in and by the time Lowes was here the good local hardware store was gone (owners retired), the lumber mills were gone, and main street had lost a lot of the businesses I was used to, all because of the new river bridge making it so easy to get here instead of the old ones that used to flood out.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Try a good old fashion lumber yd. for volume and selection


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ghidrah said:


> Try a good old fashion lumber yd. for volume and selection



+1 

HD and Lowes are NOT a lumber yard. They may supply lumber material but they are by no means the same as a true "lumber yard".


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

If I knew were one was that I could actually go to I would be more than willing to give one a try. Yard was the word I meant in the earlier post when I wrote mill.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

DerekO said:


> If I knew were one was that I could actually go to I would be more than willing to give one a try. Yard was the word I meant in the earlier post when I wrote mill.


Hi Derek,

You should be able to do a search for "construction material supplier" in your local area.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> +1
> 
> HD and Lowes are NOT a lumber yard. They may supply lumber material but they are by no means the same as a true "lumber yard".


Amen on that Ken. Problem is HD, Lowes and the ilk have driven a lot of the the smaller "real" lumber yards under. My local lumber yard can't afford to carry ANY type of hardwood, solid or ply. What he does carry is top shelf. His #2 pine looks like HD select. He also just hasn't got the resources to handle a large hardware/tool inventory either.
As far as HD vs. Lowes, I don't live close enough to a Lowes to get in very often. I suspect it is gonna be similar to the HD I visit, pot luck on the lumber. One day it looks decent the next day, garbage. I did notice that I gotta watch HD. I was looking at some birch ply last week and the pile was marked 1/2" - $36/sheet (4x8). It was stamped "made in ecuador - 3/8)". :sad:


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't find any of the ones that used to be around except 1. Walden Bros Lumber, which as far as I know, now stores old cars, has boat storage and sales. If it still was up and running, depending on how well the guy likes his grandkids, I should get a great discount. I am the one responsible for his daughter meeting and finally dating her husband and father of 4 kids. Took a long time as neither one would believe me the other had noticed the other at the amusement park we all worked at. The guys also couldn't believe I was good friends with this beautiful girl (we went to the same private high school together and rode the same bus home) and thought I was just giving Mark crap trying to make him look like a fool.

The places I did see in the online yellowpages all seemed to be either totally construction oriented or like Scherer Brother Lumber Company - Shakopee Yard Location do the picking for you and you just make the order. The other one I thought was gone still shows up as active, but when I drive by there it looks like it is closed up. I wonder if the phone number just goes to one of their other locations. Can't find a web site for it or Walden Bros...C.H. Carpenter is the name. Did find a location in Lakeville, MN, which is where my Wife works now. Will have to ask Her to drive by and check it out.

Every since this damned bridge and bypass has gone in......I think we have tripled in population since 1990 if not more. Will be very interested in finding out what the census says. My parents moved just outside of the city in 1968 and I was out of here off and on from 1984-1987 and then from late 1987 until late 1993. Gone from right around 4,000 people way back then to over 30,000 now, building elementary schools like crazy and new bonds passing all the time or old ones being renewed.

Houses we looked at in 1993 were out of town and out in the country. Since then town has grown way past them and they have been annexed to the City....I keep thinking of it as small town, but it isn't anymore. Probably because I live in a very secluded area and don't live home or the neighborhood much and when I do, it is often to go over to my parents which still has a lot of the same houses and people there, just some of them moved around because of the bypass going right through where our backyard was and taking 7 houses, 2 of the lots which have been rearranged and houses built on them now again.


----------



## silver8ack (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a local lumber yard near me 'peter lumber' I think. 

My only problem is I'm a noob and would feel stupid going to a real lumber yard hahaha. But maybe for my next project I will. Got some closet organizers, bookcase, and coffee table on deck.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Derick,

From the link you provided, the SBLC seems to be a good bet for you even if they do the picking for you. But, I bet they'll let you still choose which and what you want. I haven't seen a lumber yd. yet, NOT allow their customers to do so. 



Hi silver8ack,

There is absolutely no reason to feel stupid going to any lumber yd. They have or should have many helpful people on hand, just like home centers do.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

> Problem is HD, Lowes and the ilk have driven a lot of the the smaller "real" lumber yards under.


Jschaben,
Not true by a long shot, in all my years in the construction trade with all the people I know, (Gen. contractors, builders) none have ever bought their material from either business. Frankly even if the quality of their materials were 80% better neither store is configured to supply the building trade in the areas they do business in. 

DerekO,
All Lumb yds have their specialty, (like hardwoods, or homecenter, or making their own trusses, own cabinet shop. big hardware, no hardware, etc), in all cases you can go to them and pick your own materials, load them onto your truck and drive off, I do it all the time. If you place an order to be delivered then yes, their job is to fill orders not pick through a pile, they'd go bankrupt.

silver8ack,
Have no fear, yardmen are there to help you find what your looking for. Go inside and speak to the counter help, they'll direct you to the correct shed, and likely will radio a yardman to meet you. Most times I send them off because I'm picking surface materials, (decking, trim, molding) 

The only thing you really need to do is be courteous, put the pile back together when you're done picking, don't do that and you'll probably suffer the consequences the next time you come in and begin picking again.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Jschaben,
> Not true by a long shot, in all my years in the construction trade with all the people I know, (Gen. contractors, builders) none have ever bought their material from either business. Frankly even if the quality of their materials were 80% better neither store is configured to supply the building trade in the areas they do business in.


I'm not going to disagree with you Ron, but I think we may be discussing regional differences here. In my area the smaller lumber yards are down about 50% from what they were around 20-25 yrs ago and the HD parking lot is full of contractor trucks and trailers between 7-7:30 am. and again in the evening.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

You are right, it's about the region and the other reason you see more an more contractors at HD and or Lowes is due to, pricing NOT, quality. Now, I'm not trying to be down on either HD or Lowes but, their "lumber" quality is poor compared to that of a real lumber yd. If you want true an real quality, you'll pay the price. Remember, junk in, is junk out and your project(s) are only as good as the quality of material you use. 

I'm not disagreeing with Ron at all, in my area, when HD first arrived, there were hardly any contractors that went there, after a yr or two, that's pretty much all you see any more. Again, the real good contractors are going to get top quality material not the cheap junk that you'll get at HD, Lowes.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on not feeling stupid.. The folks there are there to help and all the ones I've been to have been really nice. They even encourage hanging out there picking up and looking at different pieces of lumber. I like to look at pieces of wood and visualize it in a project. With my limited shop time most of my visualizations are still that, but it's sure fun to do.

The spouse will likely even encourage it as long as you don't go wild with the credit card, get a splinter or (cringing as I say this while trying to hold a straight face) get a woody!


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

The lumber at "home centers" is always a tough decision. We are serviced by 2 here, Home Depot and Menard's ( a regional based in Wisconsin ) so Derek may relate to this. Menard's appeared to have lower quality initially, but lower prices ( and sale pricing almost weekly). My last few trips to HD were rather disgusting, though. It is noteworthy, however, that the DAY you check stacks at Menard's is pretty important....i wouldn't even bother looking on a weekend ( i work shifts, 8 day rotation) because it's so picked over. Have been lucky enough over the years to make connection with local "backyard" sawyers to buy rough-sawn hardwoods for my limited consumption-truly a treat.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

In and around SW Pa. lumber yards are a dying breed. That is not to say they aren't still around, but certainly not in the numbers they used to be. At one time, there used to be a good dozen yards (conservatively ) within a 30 minute drive. Now there is ZIP! There are still quite a few operating and doing quite well at that, in and around the foothills and a few more that have kept the saws running in a much scaled down version. The big box stores have pretty much taken over the framing market around here, as well as most of the associated crafts. Windows, roofing, flooring etc. Plumbing, electrical and landscaping still have a strong hold in the private sector despite efforts by the big box outfits to gobble up more market share in these areas. 
Creating a relationship with the 'local' suppliers goes a long way to gaining access to the best product!!!! Most don't like it when someone comes in, rifles through the inventory, leaving a mess behind, only to purchase a couple premium boards. As was stated earlier. If you have the chance to sort through the stock, make sure to put everything back as neatly as possible. Take the time to get to know the owners/assoicates etc.! This coming from someone who is NOT the social butterfly!! *L*
I can honestly say, I've never been in a privately owned yard where I had a bad experience. Whether they had what I was looking for or not. When I tell the lil mrs. that I'm going out to pick up some plumbing/electrical whatever, she can figure I'm there and back within an hour or so, but when I say I'm going to look for some wood, SHE says, seeya later!!! 

AS for the big box stores and lumber (soft woods) , I've found top grade stuff at both, and have had to walk away because all they had onhand was garbage! I think its a crab shoot, depending on any number of variables. When it comes to softwoods for framing etc. the big boxes warrant the short drive if only for the convenience of it all. But when it comes to project materials both hard and soft woods, its off to the yard, regardless of the drivetime. 

( we need a 3rd option: "post quick reply"---"go advanced"---"ramble on".)


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

jschaban, 
Everyone of the yards I've ever been to on the Cape is privately owned, the only 3 corporate suppliers I can remember was came and went with boom and bust. None were ever a proper Lumb yds. when compared to the family owned companies.

True you'll see small contractors at HD and Lowes, but they're not building houses, garages, adds or complete sundecks, most are more than likely doing repairs and smaller jobs. 
Back in early 2005 the trade 1st began showing signs of a down turn in NE. Where I had 6 to 8 months work ahead of me and was handed 2 to 5 prints at a time without quotes, In the fall of 05 I was getting 1 or 2 prints, quotes required and was losing work to guys for a $500.00 difference.

I hooked up with and subbed from a company installing HD entry, storm doors and windows to keep my guys working. I saw small trailers, pickup trucks and such at HD all the time, not once did I ever see a tractor trailer being loaded for delivery, HD doesn't do that, and I'm not sure they ever did. HD sends their semis to distribution sites, then smaller trucks pick up stuff as they need.

In 06 HD was trying to restructure the method of door and window pick up, they really tried to distance themselves from the customer and sub. Subs clogged up their registers and expeditors. 

I talked to one of their expeditors about doing decks for them, they don't deliver, you have to pick it up at their dist points where ever they may be. The dist points will deliver at an ungodly fee, They configure the deck and materials. The price offered to do the deck, (you don't bid) is at the break even curve without delivery fees. Plus HD doesn't inform the owner about local building permits. Most of their installers aren't licensed.

The few times I was required to get extra framing lumber from HD for a door or window install, (lumb I might consider for a shed or barn) but not my house. 

Twoskies57,
We have 4 Lumb yds within 30 mins, at one time we had 7, All 3 fell apart , the corporate cos came when there was a boom and left when they bust followed. They had no ties to the area. If HD, Menards and Lowes are the only places you can buy lumber the stores must be fundamentally different than anything we have here.

There is something to be said to the prefab, they've made a ding in the stick built house, and most of the companies I'm aware of are from New Hampster, Maine and Vermont, Even they don't supply from said entities but from mills.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

The Scherer Brothers advertised that you just did the order and picked it up in the local paper when they first moved into the area, and again in another ad I saw a few years ago.

As for menards, I have bought stuff there when it used to be the only choice to get it (lumber related). I remember buying the wood paneling for finishing up the bedroom downstairs that my uncle built when he lived with us. I had moved down there and wanted it wired and finished in the room too, not just outside of it.

We did buy some of our fence panels there this year and had to only reject one or two to get the 4 or 5 we needed for the front. Previously bought some wood fencing from them that it was more like toss 10 to get 1. It was on clearance and well picked over...or badly picked over might be a better term as it was almost like a knot.

I can't go pick out most of the lumber at Menards now as the lumber barn outside isn't really handicapped accessible and unless I have a manager make a call out to the yard the guys driving around in forklifts aren't that helpful. Have had a couple of them who were very helpful and didn't even know about the call back to help us load up. This has mainly been for various patio or retaining wall blocks.

At Home Depot I can drive right up to the piles and pick through it while sitting on my scooter. 

I remember going to C.H. Carpenter's lumber yard and actually being right in it and able to say yea or nay to a piece. At Walden Bros I remember more going up to the order desk and saying what you needed. I don't remember the name of the lumber yard where I went to school, but there it was just go into the front entrance and say what you needed too. Maybe if I wasn't just a kid sent there by the shop teacher it might have been different there, but at the other two it was with my dad.

I just remembered another place that might or might not still be in business. They had just built a huge building for lumber and other construction supplies right around the time it was known for sure the bridge was going to be built, even though they are on the other side. Have had huge growth over there too. Have to ask my Dad as he used to get a discount there.

I do know that my father-in-law wasn't that happy with any of the wood we got while building the garage back in 1994, pre home depot. Even though my parents kept telling him he could send back what he didn't like and get different, he just used it. He is from further south in the state and very small town, 600 or so people 20 some years ago and they don't even live in town. So maybe there was or maybe still is a lumber yard there that I have never learned about or in one of the other close by small towns. 

I am lucky right now that the Home Depot $25 3/4" plywood (or whatever fraction it is), is fine for what I am doing now, which is learning and making a lot of firewood kindling for my Mom and Dad. I do know it isn't the wood I want to use if I get good enough at building cabinets that I can do some of the new house stuff.

I plan on building a shed this summer, so I will be going through the piles of 2x4 and 2x6 looking for good ones. Wish I could go Timberstrand, but when I looked for it around the web it looked to be about 3 times the price. Haven't noticed it locally in the home depot, lowes or menards ads yet, but maybe it is there and I just missed it. I probably couldn't convince my wife to go for it anyways for a shed that we are supposed to only use for 2 years max if everything else goes to plan. She will probably even push going cheap metal shed instead.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> ( we need a 3rd option: "post quick reply"---"go advanced"---"ramble on".)



It isn't just me? :laugh:


----------



## Kavoom (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was looking at fencing and noticed a slight difference in quality (Lowes better with fewer warped ones in stock) on the cedar boards and then was driving by a local lumber yard on the way home and went in and they had the cedar boards just a little higher than the sale price at HD/Lowes. Then I looked closer and they had their board next to a HD/Lowes board and it was thicker and much better quality (none warped in the stack). Guess where I'm going when I finally build.


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

The differences are marginal I think. Most of it is garbage anyway. My Father and I bought some 2x4's for an upcoming project from HD. 

The stuff was straight when we bought it. One week later while sitting in the garage on a lumber rack, the stuff was so warped and twisted it was worthless!!

The Home stores are buying from the companies that are growing the trees so quickly, that the growth rings are spread way out. If you can find a mill use them in my opinion, need cheap tools, then HD or Lowes is the answer.


----------

